# i7 860 aufrüsten



## Tobi1953 (7. November 2014)

*i7 860 aufrüsten*

Da mein akutueller Prozessor langsam zu schwach wird für die neusten Spiele brauche ich einen neuen.
Der Prozessor darf bis zu 250€ kosten und sollte spiele wie Assasins Creed Unitiy oder Far Cry 4 schaffen.


----------



## iPol0nski (8. November 2014)

Hmmm für einen neuen CPU wirst du wohl auch ein neues Mainboard benötigen. Ist das bei den 250€ dabei? Ansonsten würde ich dir den Xeon E3 hier: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen!


----------



## HanFred (8. November 2014)

Stimmt, mit dem Xeon wird auch ein neues Board fällig. Das ist zusammen aber immer noch günstiger als ein aktueller i7, der abgesehen davon ohnehin auch Sockel 1150 voraussetzen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2014)

Tobi1953 schrieb:


> Da mein akutueller Prozessor langsam zu schwach wird für die neusten Spiele brauche ich einen neuen.
> Der Prozessor darf bis zu 250€ kosten und sollte spiele wie Assasins Creed Unitiy oder Far Cry 4 schaffen.



Erstens gibt für Deinen Sockel bis auf 2 schwache "Restposten"-CPUs keine Prozessoren mehr im Handel, und zweitens hast Du ohnehin schon einen der besten Prozessoren für den Sockel 1156 - der beste wäre der i7-880, der hat lediglich etwas mehr Takt als Deiner.

D.h.: Du musst CPU und Board neu kaufen, was aber auch nicht schlimm ist - denn die derzeit ohnehin beste vernünftige CPU ist ein Xeon E3-1231v3 für 220€. Ein Board mit H97-Chipsatz kostet ca 70€. Dann bist Du zwar bei bei 290€, aber dafür verkaufst Du ja auch noch Dein altes Mainboard und hättest als neue CPU einen Prozessor, bei dem du derzeit auch für 100-150€ keine CPU bekommst, die nennenswert besser ist. Zudem ist der Xeon zukunftssicher, da er 8 "Threads" verwalten kann - d.h. er kann quasi wie eine 8Kern-CPU arbeiten.

Ansonsten, wenn der zu teuer ist, greifst Du am besten zu einem Core i5-4590 Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  , als Board trotzdem eines mit H97-Chipsatz, zB Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das alte RAM müsste ja DDR3 sein, das kannst Du also dann übernehmen.


----------



## Tobi1953 (8. November 2014)

Also den Preis für das neue Mainboard würde ich mit dem Verkauf des Prozessors und dem Mainboard ausgleichen.
Schonmal danke für die Antworten!


----------

